# The Amish and Amusement Parks



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I was at an amusement park on Saturday (Kennywood in Pittsburgh) and there were a group of Amish in attendance (about 15 - 20).

Ok, they were probably Mennonites, but still.  What kind of religion doesn't allow you to have zippers in your pants, but you can ride the Thunderbolt?

BTW, there was a (very) pregnant park goer walking around in a bikini.  I'm guessing the Amish had some stories to tell when they went back home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Seriously?

If they were Mennonites I don't think there's anything to keep them from enjoying a nice day out at the theme park. If they were Amish, as long as they themselves weren't operating the rides, it might be allowed; I don't really know, but I'm 90% sure someone who is Amish can ride in a car with someone else, take a taxi or bus, etc. (saw that on TV,and TV never lies, right?) If they were between 16-19 they may be in that anything-goes period where they get to explore the world and decide what's more right for themselves.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Thumper said:


> Seriously?


Not completely. 



Thumper said:


> If they were Mennonites I don't think there's anything to keep them from enjoying a nice day out at the theme park. If they were Amish, as long as they themselves weren't operating the rides, it might be allowed; I don't really know, but I'm 90% sure someone who is Amish can ride in a car with someone else, take a taxi or bus, etc. (saw that on TV,and TV never lies, right?) If they were between 16-19 they may be in that anything-goes period where they get to explore the world and decide what's more right for themselves.


Just seems an odd mixture of what you can do and what you can't do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, depending on the ages, young folk have a lot of latitude before they officially commit to the faith...it's not uncommon to see a buggy go by in Amish country in PA with a boom box playing and a teenager at the reins...  And the Mennonite boy at our Farmer's market charges credit cards on his cell phone with the built in card swiper, but his father doesn't touch it.

Betsy


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, depending on the ages, young folk have a lot of latitude before they officially commit to the faith...it's not uncommon to see a buggy go by in Amish country in PA with a boom box playing and a teenager at the reins...


Now that would be a funny sight to see. Is it loud enough to hear what he's playing? Metallica maybe?



Betsy the Quilter said:


> And the Mennonite boy at our Farmer's market charges credit cards on his cell phone with the built in card swiper, but his father doesn't touch it.


Reminds me of bit of that Seinfeld episode where Puddy is religious and wants Elaine to steal the paper for him.

"Here son, you're already a sinner. You handle the credit cards."


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

PBS ran a documentary on amusement parks and Kennywood was featured. Have you seen it? I love those PBS shows! There's one on diners across America, and one on hot dogs, too.

Rumspringa is supposedly a wild and crazy time for Amish teens.


~Donna~


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have seen that one you're talking about.  It covers Knobles in PA and Lake Compounce in CT, right?  There's also a local PBS documentary that is entirely about Kennywood.

And I've never heard of Rumspringa.  Did a google search and it's interesting.  That must be quite a shock for the boys to go from seeing girls in their traditional dresses to going out in the world and seeing how regular teenage girls dress.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Some Amish communities are stricter than others. It's true some communities allow their members to ride as a passenger in a car so you wouldn't think an amusement park would be too different. I think the reasons behind their choices to exclude certain things has to do with perserving their simple, humble way of _daily_ life. They believe that many modern conveniences make life too easy and that can lead to laziness and other negative attributes and characteristics. A one-day trip to an amusement park is an experience but it probably won't effect their everyday life style, therefore some communities may allow it. A lot of communities allow things you probably wouldn't expect them too - friends of my family owned a farm and would let their Amish neighbors use their freezer since the Amish couldn't own one themselves but were allowed to use someone else's.

I think Rumspringa is only wild and crazy by Amish standards (and again, some communities don't even practise it). From what I know, they don't really do anything that the average teen doesn't - and many of them choose not to experience a lot. I know it's hard to believe that teenagers who are suddenly given a ton of freedom would choose not to go completely wild but they are simply not raised that way.



swolf said:


> And I've never heard of Rumspringa. Did a google search and it's interesting. That must be quite a shock for the boys to go from seeing girls in their traditional dresses to going out in the world and seeing how regular teenage girls dress.


Most Amish will have seen "regularly" clothed people at some point in their lives. They are not all as isolated as you may think. They often do business with people outside the Amish community. For example, where I'm from in PA, there is a farmers market where the Amish sell stuff from their farm. My mom also once had her antique furniture refurbished with an Amish man who made furinture. Although I've never been, apparently in Lancaster there are even Amish restaurants where genuine members of the Amish community cook and serve your food. Some are more isolated than others though.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I spent 3 years of high school near Gettysburg and had many Amish classmates and neighbors, for a while anyway. I think the boys went to school until age 16, then they were needed full time on the farm? I remember asking where someone was one year. Other than that, I only recall bits and pieces of what I learned and observed (and tasted!!!!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

swolf said:


> Now that would be a funny sight to see. Is it loud enough to hear what he's playing? Metallica maybe?


 I don't recall, but the buggies driven by the teens are easy to pick out--they're all pimped out with velvet inside and reflectors outside.

The Amish are only as isolated as they want to be. The communities are surrounded by non-Amish, and a lot of the income that goes into the community is now based on sales to the non-Amish--food, furniture, quilts, other crafts, as family farms get more and more subdivided. There are huge big Amish markets here in the Washington, DC area, Amish furniture stores, too.

Most quilters around here have made a "pilgrimage" to the Amish country to look at and buy quilts. There is lots of interaction between Amish and non-Amish. I respect their right to practice their own beliefs and admire their ability to maintain them despite being surrounded by a lifestyle quite different.

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I've learned a lot about the Amish in this thread.


BTW, ever been to an Amish topless bar?




No bonnets.


----------



## sillyolebear (Apr 27, 2010)

It is funny that I saw this post... I was also in an amusement park this summer ( hershey ) and wondered the same thing.  The girls were dressed fully covered in dresses, while the boys they were with were in jeans and a t-shirt. They were also using a cell phone and a camera.  I would love to read about their beliefs but not sure where to get a great book.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Going to Kennywood week after next. 

There is an Amish run store not far from me.  I buy almost all of my cheese, spices, and many other items from there.  The prices are great, and the quality is wonderful.  
deb


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

swolf said:


> I've learned a lot about the Amish in this thread.


No kidding, me too. I don't think I've even seen an Amish person before. I'd love to go to one of their stores and check out what they have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sillyolebear said:


> It is funny that I saw this post... I was also in an amusement park this summer ( hershey ) and wondered the same thing. The girls were dressed fully covered in dresses, while the boys they were with were in jeans and a t-shirt. They were also using a cell phone and a camera. I would love to read about their beliefs but not sure where to get a great book.


I can't speak for these books, I haven't read them, but found this:








and this:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't speak for these books, I haven't read them, but found this:


I just grabbed the sample for this one.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

There's an Amish community here in south Texas, odd as that may sound. I know some of them, and my friends know most of the others. The folks we know are lovely people, with amazingly well-behaved children. They've come to our Fourth of July and New Year's parties--they especially love the fireworks, and they (the adults) don't hold back on the wine and champagne. Their kids actually PUT BACK the toys once they had finished playing with them!

In the last couple years, this one family has become less Amish: they still live about the same way (going around barefoot, no air conditioning), but they've dropped out of the group's observances. The man said he'd read the Bible, and there was nothing in it about having to live the way they did. He drives a Suburban, and has a cell phone and wireless laptop. They wear "civilian clothes" now, the women in the same style dresses, but now more colorful. He does fine leatherwork.

Most of the other families here hew more closely to their traditional practices, but they do accept rides. Some work in construction and renovation, and have no problem installing sinks and faucets, for example, even though they don't have them themselves. I've seen the Amish communities around Lancaster, however, and these folks don't resemble them--no giant farm buildings or dormitories (?), and no plowing with horses, not in this blighted land. They do sell bread, pastries, candy, jelly, garden vegetables and so forth. The local grocery store even sells their vegetables at the same price as their other vegetables, but with little stickers that have an Amish horse cart on them.

Somewhere in the KBoard photo galleries I posted a picture of an Amish carriage near Lancaster, but I'm hanged if I can find it now. Blasted slow connection....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I found your pic. Post 1160.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6795.msg428918.html#msg428918


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm trying to imagine an Amish amusement park.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

drenee said:


> I think I found your pic. Post 1160.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6795.msg428918.html#msg428918


By golly. I"d forgotten about that one. Actually, the one I was thinking of was #1146, but either one will do to show what the local Amish do NOT look like.

How'd you ever find that?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I went through the pages of your old posts.
deb


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

drenee said:


> I went through the pages of your old posts.
> deb


OMG! 

I can only wish for a connection that fast....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love my internet.  I'm so spoiled.
deb


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Although I've never been, apparently in Lancaster there are even Amish restaurants where genuine members of the Amish community cook and serve your food. Some are more isolated than others though.


You are right about the Amish restaurants and also grocery stores. I love going to 'scratch 'n dent' in Lancaster, PA. Great deals (no electricity, lol). My family has gone to Beaver Creek Cabins in PA every year since before I was even born. The Amish families that live nearby are so sweet and genuinely are nice people. There was a fire a little ways away from the cabins and the Amish locals got together and helped the family rebuild, gave them food and a place to stay. I miss going there ... my son is going next week, but I have to work


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's an insight into some of the south Texas Amish:

*Former Amish man starts successful home improvement business, uses computers, phones*

http://www.mysoutex.com/view/full_story_progress/9176588/article-Former-Amish-man-starts-successful-home-improvement-business--uses-computers--phones?instance=progress_regional_news


----------

